# Five star tipper!!!!



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Obviously I’m being sarcastic with the title but a short trip and a $1 tip. Called it a day early after only getting two rides for being online three hours....... 

If I leave tonight to Uber I’ll most likely be unable to find a parking spot in my complex  the lot is almost full from residents moving their cars to the front parking so family and guests can have their reserved spots.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I have no problem with $1 tips


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You were expecting more than a 33% tip?


----------

